# Rute Browning Black Magic CFX Waggler in 330 cm



## Schnuddi (22. Mai 2021)

Ich interessiere mich für o.g. Rute, als Posenangel für meinen Jungen. (11 Jahre). (Weißfisch, Karpfen, Scheie) Geangelt wird meisten in einem Kanal oder Ufernah an Seen.
Die Daten der Rute: 3,30m, 2 teilig,  C.W. bis 20g (3 -6 lbs).

Meine Fragen: Die Rute ist u.a. auch für konvetionales Posenangeln beschrieben. Was mich da nur stutzig macht, sind die 12 relativ kleinen Ringe. Es muß ja ein Stopper durchgehen. Ich hab die Rute nur auf dem Foto gesehen, es kann also auch täuschen.  Was bedeutet Pellet-Waggler?
und Zweitens, das max. Wurfgewicht wird mit 20g angegeben. Aber auf der Produktseite von Browning  aber auch mit 3 - 6 lbs.  6 lbs sind aber doch 136g. Kann mir das Jemand erklären?
Vielen Dank im Voraus für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Trotta (22. Mai 2021)

Schnuddi schrieb:


> und Zweitens, das max. Wurfgewicht wird mit 20g angegeben. Aber auf der Produktseite von Browning  aber auch mit 3 - 6 lbs.  6 lbs sind aber doch 136g.


Bei den 3 - 6lbs dürfte es sich um die empfohlene Schnurstärke, nicht um die Testkurve handeln.


----------



## Schnuddi (22. Mai 2021)

Laut Foto steht es aber unter C.W., also nter Wurgewicht. Und eine empfohlene Schnurstärcke von 6 lbs, also 136g macht auch nicht viel Sinn. Trotzdem Danke.


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. Mai 2021)

Schnuddi schrieb:


> Die Daten der Rute: 3,30m, 2 teilig, C.W. bis 20g (3 -6 lbs).



Casting weight bis 20Gramm
Schnurstärke 3-6 lbs (=libre= englische Pfund(453 Gr)!) also rund 1,5 bis 3 kg Tragkraft.


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. Mai 2021)

Schnuddi schrieb:


> Die Rute ist u.a. auch für konvetionales Posenangeln beschrieben. Was mich da nur stutzig macht, sind die 12 relativ kleinen Ringe. Es muß ja ein Stopper durchgehen. Ich hab die Rute nur auf dem Foto gesehen, es kann also auch täuschen. Was bedeutet Pellet-Waggler?



Das ist eine kurze Matchrute und die haben immer so kleine Ringe.
Pellet Waggler sind eine Posenart.
Dafür und für flache englische commercials(überbesetzte Teiche) ist diese Rute konzipiert.


----------



## Schnuddi (22. Mai 2021)

Danke Prof.Tinca für deine Antwort. Aber ich verstehe es nicht.  3 - 6 lbs sind laut Umrechnungstabelle 68 - 136g. Deine Zahlen sind 1,5-3 Kg Tragkraft der Schnur. Das passt doch irgendwie nicht zusammen. Oder bedeutet es, daß größere Tragkraft da nicht so gut funktioniert?
Wenn dies eine kurze Matchrute ist, kann man die auch ganz normal als Posenrute mit Laufschwimmer gut verwenden?


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. Mai 2021)

Schnuddi schrieb:


> Aber ich verstehe es nicht. 3 - 6 lbs sind laut Umrechnungstabelle 68 - 136g



Was ist das für eine Tabelle, die aus 3 Pfund ein paar Gramm macht?
Nochmal - lbs ist die Abkürzung für einglisches Pfund(453gr)!

Bitte nicht mit Unzen verwecheln.


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. Mai 2021)

Sieh hier:



			1lbs in gramm - Google Suche
		


Und die Rute hat eine empfohlene Schurstärke von 3 - 6 lbs(engl. Pfund).


----------



## Trotta (22. Mai 2021)

Schnuddi schrieb:


> 3 - 6 lbs sind laut Umrechnungstabelle 68 - 136g.


Vermutlich benutzt Du diese Tabelle?








						Wurfgewicht Lbs in Gramm
					

Was bedeutet Testkurve und wie "übersetzt" man die lbs-Vorgabe ins Wurfgewicht? Um diese und andere Fragen geht es in diesem Beitrag. Testkurve und Wurfgewich




					www.simfisch.de
				




Das eine Tabelle zur Berechnung des Wurfgewichts in Gramm anhand der Testkurve einer Rute angegeben in lbs. Hier ist aber die empfohlene Schnurstärke in lbs angegeben, nicht die Testkurve. Hat Browning ein bisschen unglücklich layoutet.


----------



## Schnuddi (22. Mai 2021)

Sorry, aber da bin ich wahrscheinlich zu doof. Es erschließt sich mir immer nicht, wie die empfohlene Schnurstärcke für die Rute in g angegeben wird. Es kann doch auch nicht verschiedene Formeln der Umrechnung von lbs in g geben.  Die  Tragkraft der zu verwendenden Schnur bei mir wäre Durchmesser 0,22mm, Tragkraft ca. 5 Kg. Bedeutet dies, daß es mit dieser relatv starken Schnur mit dieser Rute nicht funktioniert?


----------



## Hecht100+ (22. Mai 2021)

Eine 22er Schnur könnte für diese feine Rute schon sehr dick sein, sollte aber noch gehen. 

Bei lbs ist es ganz einfach, steht auf der Rute zum Beispiel 3 lbs drauf, dann biegt sie sich auf eine  90 Grad Kurve  mit einer Belastung von 3lbs = 1359 gramm. Wenn du die 1359 gr. durch 16 teilst, hast du das max. Wurfgewicht, das optimale liegt drunter, sie wird aber auch erheblich mehr werfen können, das solltest du dann von Rute zu Rute vorsichtig ausprobieren. 

Und bei Schnur ist es einfach die Tragkraft in engl. Pfund, etwas weniger als ein deutsches Pfund. 
Früher hätte an so einer Ruten gestanden: WG 60 - 100 gr., heute muß ja alles Karpfenmäßige "Angliziert" sein. 

Und bei deiner Rute, da wirst du nicht in die Versuchung kommen, das lbs-Gewichte dran zu hängen.


----------



## Schnuddi (22. Mai 2021)

Ja danke. Das hab ich verstanden.
Wenn die Rute sich um 90 Grad bei einer Belastung von 1359 g biegt, muß es ja eine relativ weiche Rute sein. Dennoch geben die Hersteller an, daß die auch für Karpfen geeignet wäre.?
Ist denn dann diese Rute für meinen geplanten Verwendungszweck (einfache Allround-Posenrute) überhaupt geeignet. Denn die Fischjagt soll ja auch auf Karpfen gehen.


----------



## nostradamus (22. Mai 2021)

Hi
Habe zwei von den Ruten mir mal für mein Boot gekauft und bin zufrieden mit ihnen. Billig und gut....


----------



## Hecht100+ (22. Mai 2021)

Eine 3lbs Karpfenrute braucht die Stärke, weil sich die Karpfen da mit dem Wurfgewicht selber haken sollen. Bei deiner Rute sollen sie ja nur die Pose runterziehen und den Rest erledigt du dann mit dem Anschlag. Und das macht sie bestimmt gut. 
Zu deiner Rute, es kommt auf die Größe der Fische an, damit gezielt auf Großkarpfen zu gehen wäre meiner Meinung nach nicht ratsam, kleinere Satzkarpfen und Schleien und Weißfische bekommt man damit locker heraus.  

Und wenn du meinst, das eine 3 lbs Rute eine weiche Rute ist, dann muß ich dir sagen, die Browning wird dann ein Gummistock sein.


----------



## Schnuddi (22. Mai 2021)

Naja, meine beiden Karpfenruten (Grundruten) haben 3,0 und 2,75 lbs. Die sind natürlich nicht weich. Aber warum steht dann auf der Posenrute auch 3 lbs. Also das Gleiche wie auf einer kräftigen Karpfenrute? Ich habs wahrscheinlich doch noch nicht ganz verstanden. Und mit der hier benannten Posenrute soll sicher nicht auf Großkarpfen gegangen werden. Sie soll typisch als Posenrute genutzt werden.  Und es kann da schon passieren, daß ein Satzer drauf geht. Und wenn sie das noch mitmacht ist ja alles o.k.  Da die Rute ja für ein größeres Kind sein soll, hatte ich eigentlich gedacht 0,25 Monofil drauf zu machen. Zu stark???


----------



## Minimax (22. Mai 2021)

Bei der Rute ist gar keine *Test Curve* angegeben, sondern nur das* Line Rating* der Tragkraftbereich der für die Rute geeigneter Schnüre. *Zwar werden beide Werte in lbs angegeben, sind aber unterschiedlich*. Test Curve wird häufig bei Grundruten (Karpfenruten) genannt, Line Rating bei Posenruten.
Es gibt verschiedene Formeln wie sich Test, Line Rating und Wurfgewicht zueinander verhalten, die basieren aber oft naoch auf den ursprünglichen Eigenschaften von Bambus oder Glasruten*.

Im vorliegenden Fall würde ich mich an das Wurfgewicht von 0-20g halten, und da sieht man schon das es sich um eine kurze Posenrute, für den durch die Vorredner geschilderten Zweck handelt. Und das man ihr eben Schnüre zwischen 1,35 - 2,7 kg Tragkraft zutrauen kann.

Sie ist damit nicht allroundig, denn ihr fehlt die Kraft um schwere Gewichte wie für Festbleiangeln oder Futterkorbangelei auszubringen.
Wie die Rute sich im Drill verhält, und wie ihre Aktion ist, ist nochmal was anderes.

hg
Minimax


*Einfache und unpräzise Annäherung wäre: 1 lbs test - ca 30g wg. Ein WG von ca. 20 Gramm ist pi mal daumen, drei hin, vier im Sinn, ene mene Eckstein, akbradabra...puhhh, äääh: Irgendwas zwischen 0,66 und 0,75 lbs test. Nagelt mich nicht fest. Avon("Allround") haben so zwischen 1,25-1,5 Test , kräftige Barbenruten 1,75-2 lbs Test und karpfenruten zwischen 2,5 und 3,5.Kann man natürlich getrost in die Tonne treten, weil jede RUte auf subtile Weise anders ist, mehr als ne grube Orinentierung ists nicht.


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. Mai 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Bei lbs ist es ganz einfach, steht auf der Rute zum Beispiel 3 lbs drauf, dann biegt sie sich auf eine 90 Grad Kurve mit einer Belastung von 3lbs = 1359 gramm.




Das verwirrt den TE nur zusätzlich.
Bei Karpfenruten bedeutet 3lbs TC = dass die Rute eine Testkurve von 3 Pfund hat.
Das entspricht etwa einem Wurfgewicht von 70 - 110gr(je nach Aktion).

Bei seiner Browning Pellet Waggler-Matchrute ist aber nicht die Testkurve, sondern die Schnurklasse angegeben mit 3 - 6 Pfund(lbs).
Das entspricht einer leichten Rute mit einem WG von ca. 20/25Gramm und einer Testkurve von ca. 0,5 - 0,75lbs.

Das sind grundverschieden Angaben - einma Schnurklasse und einmal Testkurve.

Eine Karpfenrute mit 3 lbs TC (Testkurve) hat vmtl. etwa eine empfohlene Schnurklasse von irgendwo  8 -16 lbs.

Edit.
Minimax war schneller.


----------



## PirschHirsch (22. Mai 2021)

Testkurve bzw. Wurfgewicht haben mit der eigentlichen Rutenaktion gar nichts zu tun:

Eine Karpfenrute mit 3 lbs kann sowohl (fast) vollparabolisch als auch bockhart sein.

Die 3 lbs sind da eher ein "Power-Rating" = ein grober Richtwert, wie viel (Drill-/Wurf-) Kraft der Stock hat.

Die umgerechneten ca. 90 g WG bei 3 lbs sind halt echt ein Wert aus der "Steinzeit" und treffen auf viele moderne Ruten nicht mehr wirklich zu.

Ich habe Deadbait-Ruten mit 3 lbs, die auch Köfis 20 cm+ nebst Schwer-Blei problemlos werfen. Da fliegen dann weitaus mehr als 90 g durch die Luft.

Vielleicht nicht unbedingt ultra durchgezogen auf 345 m, aber auch ohne Überlastungs-Erscheinungen.

Wobei meine Deadbait-Ruten zwar richtig Dampf haben (= keinerlei Angst vor keinerlei Hecht, im Notfall auch kompromissloses Kranen möglich), aber dabei nicht zu hart sind - Steifknüppel gibt oft Köfi-Freiflug.


----------



## Schnuddi (22. Mai 2021)

Allen nochmal vielen Dank. Es ist für mich auch nicht sooo wichtig, das mit den lbs. Das Grundprinzip hab ich zumindest verstanden.
Viel wichtiger ist für mich, ob diese Rute (12 relativ kleine Ringe) mit Laufpose und Fadenstopper als normale Posenrute verwendet werden kann. Und das Wurfgewicht von 20g werde ich damit auch nicht überschreiten.

Was wäre denn dann die optimale Schnurstärcke, wenn man beachtet, daß es für ein noch nicht ganz so erfahrenes Angel-Kind ist. Dort wo wir meist angeln sind die Satzer auch schon mal über 60 cm.
Ist 0,25mm zu stark?


----------



## Minimax (22. Mai 2021)

Schnuddi schrieb:


> Was wäre denn dann die optimale Schnurstärcke,
> Ist 0,25mm zu stark?





Minimax schrieb:


> Und das man ihr eben Schnüre zwischen 1,35 - 2,7 kg Tragkraft zutrauen kann.


----------



## Schnuddi (22. Mai 2021)

Ich interessiere mich für o.g. Rute, als Posenangel für meinen Jungen. (11 Jahre). (Weißfisch, Karpfen, Scheie) Geangelt wird meisten in einem Kanal oder Ufernah an Seen.
Die Daten der Rute: 3,30m, 2 teilig,  C.W. bis 20g (3 -6 lbs).

Meine Fragen: Die Rute ist u.a. auch für konvetionales Posenangeln beschrieben. Was mich da nur stutzig macht, sind die 12 relativ kleinen Ringe. Es muß ja ein Stopper durchgehen. Ich hab die Rute nur auf dem Foto gesehen, es kann also auch täuschen.  Was bedeutet Pellet-Waggler?
und Zweitens, das max. Wurfgewicht wird mit 20g angegeben. Aber auf der Produktseite von Browning  aber auch mit 3 - 6 lbs.  6 lbs sind aber doch 136g. Kann mir das Jemand erklären?
Vielen Dank im Voraus für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. Mai 2021)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> *Testkurve ............* mit der eigentlichen *Rutenaktion *gar nichts zu tun:




Eine 3lbs Rute mit Spitzenaktion hat ihre 90° Biegung bei 3lbs Last im vorderen Drittel der Rute und deshalb noch reichlich Reserven im Handteil für schwere Wurfgewichte.
Eine vollparabolische Rute, die sich mit 3lbs Last schon bis in den Griff biegt, fühlt sich natürlich weicher an und wirft druch das fehlende Rückgrat längst nicht so hohe Gewichte, wie die Erstgenannte.

Davon ab kann man, wenn man langsam wirft und nicht wie ein Mutterschänder rausochst(danke Andal), natürlich mit jeder Rute mehr rausschwingen als draufsteht.


----------



## Thomas. (22. Mai 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Bei der Rute ist gar keine *Test Curve* angegeben, sondern nur das* Line Rating* der Tragkraftbereich der für die Rute geeigneter Schnüre. *Zwar werden beide Werte in lbs angegeben, sind aber unterschiedlich*. Test Curve wird häufig bei Grundruten (Karpfenruten) genannt, Line Rating bei Posenruten.
> Es gibt verschiedene Formeln wie sich Test, Line Rating und Wurfgewicht zueinander verhalten, die basieren aber oft naoch auf den ursprünglichen Eigenschaften von Bambus oder Glasruten*.
> 
> Im vorliegenden Fall würde ich mich an das Wurfgewicht von 0-20g halten, und da sieht man schon das es sich um eine kurze Posenrute, für den durch die Vorredner geschilderten Zweck handelt. Und das man ihr eben Schnüre zwischen 1,35 - 2,7 kg Tragkraft zutrauen kann.
> ...











						Umrechnungstabelle für Angler - Länge, Gewicht, Schnurklasse - Modern Fishing & Lifestyle
					

Da wir während unserer Beratungsgespräche häufig nach den hierzulande üblichen Werten für Gewichts-, Längen- und Schnurklassenangaben auf unseren Ruten, Rollen und Schnüren gefragt werden, haben wir hingesetzt und die Umrechnungstabellen hier für euch hinterlegt. Ihr findet im folgenden Beitrag...



					www.nippon-tackle.de
				






Schnuddi schrieb:


> Ist 0,25mm zu stark?


ich habe eine ähnliche Rute(WG 0-25gr) und fische sie mit 0,18, 0,25 habe ich auf Ruten mit 1,5-1,75lb


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. Mai 2021)

Schnuddi schrieb:


> Was wäre denn dann die optimale Schnurstärcke, wenn man beachtet, daß es für ein noch nicht ganz so erfahrenes Angel-Kind ist. Dort wo wir meist angeln sind die Satzer auch schon mal über 60 cm.
> Ist 0,25mm zu stark?



Geht. Kostet aber Wurfweite.
Und man sollte nicht versuchen bei einem Hänger die Schnur mit der Rute zu zerrreißen.
Die Schnurklasse ist eine Empfehlung, welche etwas über die Kraft der Rute aussagt.
Im angegebenen Bereich sollte die Rute am besten performen.


----------



## Schnuddi (22. Mai 2021)

@ minimax  .  hab ich schon gelesen. Machs doch mal nicht so kompliziert. Bei den Tragkraftangaben müßte ich vielleicht 0,11 bis 0,16 mm verwenden. Aber wenn du richtig gelesen hättest, wüßtest du, daß die Angel für ein Kind ist. Also brauche ich doch realistische Vorschläge. Oder du meinst, daß die Rute nicht das Richtige ist. Diese Option bestünde ja auch.


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. Mai 2021)

Schnuddi schrieb:


> die Angel für ein Kind ist. Also brauche ich doch realistische Vorschläge



Ja 0,25er ist robust und hält auch Anfängern stand.
0,20er Vorfach dran und los.


----------



## Thomas. (22. Mai 2021)

meine 11 Jährige Enkeltochter gebe ich auch die Rute mit 0,16er Schnur in der Hand, muss man eben vorher die Bremse der Rolle vernünftig einstellen ich sehe da keinerlei Probleme, und sollte doch mal ein Schlachtschiff dran sein habt ihr beide was zutun.


----------



## keinangelprofi (23. Mai 2021)

Schnuddi schrieb:


> wenn man beachtet, daß es für ein noch nicht ganz so erfahrenes Angel-Kind ist.


Dann frage ich mich ehrlich gesagt, warum es unbedingt eine doch recht feine Matchrute sein soll?. Mit einer Allroundrute mit vielleicht 1,25 lbs wäre dem Junior vielleicht besser gedient.
Oder es gibt auch PosenRuten gegebenfalls Floatruten mit circa 25 G Wurfgewicht Die nicht ganz so fein wie eine Matchrute sind.vielleicht wäre das was?
(Sagt ein Vater von einem zwar jüngeren aber doch recht erfahrenen AngelKind.)


----------



## kuttenkarl (23. Mai 2021)

Für ein 11jähriges Kind eine Matchrute? Mit über 25 Jahren Erfahrung als Jugendwart, sage ich nein. Eine Float- oder eine Spinnrute (Meerforellenrute) ist viel besser für ein Kind geeignet. Die Ringe eine Matchrute sind das Problem, sehr empfindlich und Probleme mit dem Stopperknoten.


----------



## PirschHirsch (23. Mai 2021)

Würde ich auch sagen. Einfach ne billige Allround - evtl. aus Glasfaser zwecks Anti-Smash - mit ca. 30 bis 40 g WG und ne 0,25er Mono druff.

Rute nicht zu lang wählen wg. den Hebelkräften. Also max. 3 m.

Oder evtl. ne nicht zu harte 270er-Billig-Spinne aus Composit nehmen (ist dann im Vergleich zu Glasfaser nicht ganz so schwer).

So ne Combo verzeiht auch heftigere Anfänger-Fehler (ob nun beim Werfen, Drillen, Baum-Kontaktieren, Drauftreten oder Runterfallen-Lassen). Und hat keine nervigen Mini-Ringe.

Zudem kann man mit so etwas auch ohne Drillerfahrung mal nen größeren Karpfen bändigen, ohne extrem am Limit operieren zu müssen.

Als Rolle ne 3000er Ryobi Ecusima oder sowas nehmen.


----------



## Thomas. (23. Mai 2021)

keinangelprofi schrieb:


> Oder es gibt auch PosenRuten gegebenfalls Floatruten mit circa 25 G Wurfgewicht Die nicht ganz so fein wie eine Matchrute sind.


Böse falle, hier 2 Ruten, die eine Match 0-25wg die andre Float 0-20wg, nicht immer haben Float größere Ringe. Und zb. eine Korum Allround 11ft 1,25lb wiegt mal eben min 100gr mehr als eine Match o. Float


----------



## keinangelprofi (23. Mai 2021)

Es muss für den Jungangler nicht immer das Feinste vom feinen sein! Ich bin gerade mit der hier unterwegs. Die tuts für den Nachwuchs allemal und kostet nicht die Welt. Und die Ringe sind auch groß genug. Die ist sehr leicht.







Außerdem gibt es brauchbare Posen Ruten wo Weder Match noch Float drauf steht.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (23. Mai 2021)

Moin Zusammen, ich war mit dem Reisemobil unterwegs und musste mich ein wenig verstecken...
Also, ich fische die Browning Sphere, Pellet Waggler und noch andere englische Ruten. Die Angaben auf der Rute beziehen sich auf die Schnurstärke, bzw auf den Schnurdurchmesser. Wenn Du also diese Rute dem Jungangler in die Hand gibst, dann kann er kleine Waggler, mit Pellet als Köder, ziemlich weit werfen. Wenn er direkt vor seinen Füßen angelt, gibt es bestimmt bessere Ruten
Gruß Reinhard


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (23. Mai 2021)

Generell machst Du mit ner Browning nichts falsch, aber Du brauchst eine gute Rolle und die Schnur nicht über 0,18......Bremse richtig eingestellt, und beim Biss, bzw Anschlag neben ihm sein und ganz ruhig helfen. Er wird es Dir danken, und das ist ein so schönes Gefühl,  das werdet ihr Beide niemals vergessen....Scheiß auf die Rute....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (24. Mai 2021)

Angelruten Arten - Aufbau, Typen, Bezeichnung | Angel-Wissen.de
					

Angelruten Arten - Welche Angel für welchen Zweck geeignet ist, was die Abkürzungen bedeuten und was man sonst noch wissen sollte, lest ihr bei uns!




					pro-fishing.de
				




Für die Allgemeinheit, weiter unten im Artikel gibt es eine Auflistung und Erklärung der Abkürzungen.
Ich hoffe ich verstoße jetzt nicht gegen die Board Regeln, wenn ich hier einen Link poste ?


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. Mai 2021)

arjey schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ich verstoße jetzt nicht die Board Regeln, wenn ich hier einen Link poste ?



Nein. Keine Sorge.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (24. Mai 2021)

Wenn ich so darüber nachdenke, dann würde ich meinem Sohn wohl eine Feederrute kaufen. Er würde Knoten lernen, sich Gedanken über Rolle und Schnur machen, wüsste dann irgendwann was es mit dem Futter so auf sich hat, lernt das gezielte Auswerfen und hat einen gesicherten Erfolg. Der Papa zeigt ihm dann noch, wie man mit dem gefangenem Fisch umgeht....
Gruß an alle Väter und Fischer hier


----------



## Schnuddi (25. Mai 2021)

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Für ein 11jähriges Kind eine Matchrute?


Auf der Rute steht nicht, daß sie eine Match-Rute ist. Auf der Beschreibung steht: *"Die CFX Waggler-Rute ist eine 2-teilige Rute mit 3,30 Meter (11 Fuß) Länge, die für Pelletangeln mit dem Waggler oder herkömmliches Posenangeln auf größere Fische wie Karpfen entwickelt wurde. Die durchgehende Parabolaktion liefert die nötige Power, um kampfstarke Fische landen zu können, ist aber dennoch weich genug, um den Haken nicht so leicht ausschlitzen zu lassen."* Und wenn sie für herkömmliches Posenangeln konzipiert ist, sollte sie auch die entsprechenden Ringe haben. Ich erstehe die Rute hier für 35,-€. Da nehm ich sie ggf. als weitere Rute für mich.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (25. Mai 2021)

Wenn Du die Rute bei Dir kaufen kannst, dann gehst Du am besten mit dem Sohnemann dorthin und montierst eine Rolle, und gibst sie ihm in die Hand.... So kannst Du sehen wie klein die Ringe sind, und ob er mit den Gerätschaften zurecht kommt. Das ist aus der Ferne schlecht zu beurteilen. Ich denke aber nach wie vor eine Feederrute, 30 - 70 gramm wäre hier die bessere Lösung
Gruß Reinhard


----------



## Schnuddi (25. Mai 2021)

In diesem WG hat er bereits eine Rute. Es sollte eben dazu noch eine Posenrute werden. Leider würd ich online kaufen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (25. Mai 2021)

Du must Dir halt Gedanken machen, so wie ich die Browning Ruten kenne, bekommst Du Schnüre über 0,18 mit Schnurstopper nicht ohne starkes rupfen durch die Ringe und bei ner 0,16 bzw 0,18, muss der Sohnemann schon ganz sanft drillen und die Bremse optimal nutzen, um einen größeren Karpfen oder eine Schleie an Land zu bekommen. Aber bei 35 Euro würde ich die Rute einfach bestellen, ausprobieren, und wenn gar nicht geht, die Rute zurück schicken. Eventuell kannst Du das mit dem Händler alles vorher mal besprechen. 
Ich sag aber schon mal Petri Heil und Euch viel Spaß am Wasser, das wird schon werden


----------



## Schnuddi (22. Mai 2021)

Ich interessiere mich für o.g. Rute, als Posenangel für meinen Jungen. (11 Jahre). (Weißfisch, Karpfen, Scheie) Geangelt wird meisten in einem Kanal oder Ufernah an Seen.
Die Daten der Rute: 3,30m, 2 teilig,  C.W. bis 20g (3 -6 lbs).

Meine Fragen: Die Rute ist u.a. auch für konvetionales Posenangeln beschrieben. Was mich da nur stutzig macht, sind die 12 relativ kleinen Ringe. Es muß ja ein Stopper durchgehen. Ich hab die Rute nur auf dem Foto gesehen, es kann also auch täuschen.  Was bedeutet Pellet-Waggler?
und Zweitens, das max. Wurfgewicht wird mit 20g angegeben. Aber auf der Produktseite von Browning  aber auch mit 3 - 6 lbs.  6 lbs sind aber doch 136g. Kann mir das Jemand erklären?
Vielen Dank im Voraus für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Minimax (25. Mai 2021)

Aberaberaber, Du hattest Doch eine fast identische Rute bzw. das Vorgängermodell doch bereits einmal in Besitz, bzw. hieltest sie in Händen? 


Schnuddi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> kann mir vielleicht Jemand was über diese Rute sagen:
> 
> *Browning Commercial King Pellet  Waggler Power 3,30m*
> ...





Schnuddi schrieb:


> *Die Rute ist nagelneu und unbefischt. Würde sie ggf. günstig abgeben*. NP bei Angleplatz 89,-


Da müßtest Du ja eine Vorstellung zumindest von der Ringgröße her haben, und auch sonst einen ungefähren Eindruck?

Ich glaub übrigens, das ne Rute von 11ft kein Problem für nen 11jährigen ist, und bei ner Feeder sind zumindest die Ringe in der Spitze ebenso klein.

Das Problem mit den kleinen Ringen und den Stoppern bleibt natürlich bestehen, aber da gibts ja auch abhilfe, wurde ja bereits im zitierten Thread damals beantwortet.

tudeluh,
Minimax


----------



## Schnuddi (25. Mai 2021)

Ich hätte ja auch noch zwei Allrounder im Rennen: 
Mitchell Epic 305, 5-25g ML Lake
Daiwa Procaster 300  5-30g
Sind beides Allroundruten und haben sicher größere Ringe. Preislage auch so um die 35 €


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. Mai 2021)

Schnuddi schrieb:


> Daiwa Procaster 300 5-30g




Die kenne ich.
Gute Rute für den Preis!
Gibt es auch in 3,30(und anderen Längen?)

Da sind Schnurstopper kein Problem.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (25. Mai 2021)

Ich habe gerade noch mal auf die Browning Schnüre geschaut, da wird die 0,20 mit 8,10 lbs angegeben mit einer Tragkraft von 3,5 kg
Die Browning Rute über die wir hier diskutieren gibt 3-6 lbs an. Da bist Du dann wieder bei 0,18 maximale Schnurstärke.
Ich denke auch, da bist Du mit der Daiwa besser dran.


----------



## Schnuddi (25. Mai 2021)

Danke für eure Ratschläge. Dann wirds wohl die Daiwa oder die Mitchell  werden. das einzigste, was mir nicht gefällt ist, daß sie 3 teilig sind, bei 3m Länge.


----------



## keinangelprofi (26. Mai 2021)

Schnuddi schrieb:


> Daiwa Procaster 300 5-30g


Ich habe eine Procaster 300 30-70g
Das sind einfache Allrounder und für das Geld eine gute Wahl. Ich kann mir vorstellen dass der Junior damit mehr Spaß hat und besser zurecht kommt als mit der Browning. 3000er Rolle mit 0,25 Schnur sollte gut passen
Die Exceler Float 300 hatte ich ja schon gezeigt liegt preislich aber eine Range drüber.
Die Dreiteilung ist für mich ein großer Logistik Vorteil von der Aktion aber jetzt kein großer Nachteil.


----------

